# Yahoo Games applet won't load



## jeefunk (Jan 10, 2006)

I've played Yahoo games on my comp before and on many other computers. I tried clearing internet browsing history, temporary internet files, etc. I updated Java. I restarted. I disabled antivirus/anti-spyware. Whats up?

This is the screen I get to and then it won't load past that:


----------



## MPUK (Mar 11, 2008)

their games server could be down, try again later on/tomorrow


----------



## jeefunk (Jan 10, 2006)

Not likely. I have a couple buddies that are on there playing right now (unless they are conspiring against me to lead me to believe that they are playing when, in fact, they are having the same issues as me  )


----------



## MPUK (Mar 11, 2008)

ah hah, try downloading Mozilla FireFox (internet browser) and.. try on there 

(Im 74% sure it'll work)


----------

